# La page 60



## Nobody (19 Février 2009)

Prenez le livre le plus proche de vous. Pas celui que vous préférez, non: le plus proche de vous, là, maintenant, au moment où vous tapotez sur votre clavier d'ordinateur.
Ça y est? Vous l'avez en mains?
Ouvrez-le à la page 60 et recopiez ici la troisième phrase. Pas la troisième ligne, non: la troisième phrase. Si la page débute par une phrase commencée à la page précédente, celle-ci ne compte pas.
Et notez les références de votre bouquin.

Exemple:

"Dès que le son cesse d'être un son signifiant et est détaché de l'aspect sémiotique du langage, il perd aussitôt toutes les propriétés spécifiques du langage humain."

VYGOTSKI, L., _Pensée & Langage_, Paris, La Dispute, 1997, 536 p.

À vous.


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2009)

"Understanding the differences among RAID levels will help you set up your Xserve RAID system to best meet your data performance and security needs."

Apple Xserve Raid USER Guide, Apple computer Inc. 91p


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2009)

lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus -....

p'tain, y'a pas de point ....


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2009)

"Un port FXO  (port où est branchée une ligne RTC) dialogue avec un port FXS ; il utilise une signalisation FXS :
- signalling=fxs_ks."

VoIP et ToIP Asterisk - Sébastien Déon - ENI Editions - 2007


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Février 2009)

Il marche comme si il ne ressentait pas la chaleur, se dirigeant à grandes enjambées vers le parking et le Hall Nelson qui abrite le département d'anglais et l'air bienheureusement conditionné.

Stephen King - _Histoire de Lisey_ - Editions Albin Michel - 2007 - 566 p.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Février 2009)

Le rôle, souvent très important, joué par la communauté religieuse dans l'organisation technico-administrative de la ville médiévale n'est qu'un des nombreux symptômes de l'influence du christianisme sur la dissolution des liens tribaux, et par conséquent sur la formation de la cité médiévale.

Max Weber. _La Ville_. Aubier 1992.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus - lotus -....
> 
> p'tain, y'a pas de point ....


Ah ouais, hein ? Elle était vachement dure la question&#8230; 

"Comme pour le contredire, il y eut un nouveau choc sourd au-dessus d'eux, d'autres bruits de verre brisé et un grognement animal à peine audible.

KING, S., _Cellulaire_, Ed. France Loisirs 2006, 403 p.


----------



## applejuice (19 Février 2009)

> KING, S., _Cellulaire_, Ed. France Loisirs 2006, 403 p.



très bon livre, j'ai adoré...
2 Stephen King sur 7 livres proposés... apparemment je suis pas le seul fan du King sur Macgénération .


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2009)

"Le graphiste dispose d'une alternative de travail, lorsque l'outil de création est informatique"

:sleep:

J'ai foutu ce bouquin à côté de moi hier sinon ça aurait mieux que :
FLASH 8 de Guylaine Monnier (jeanba3000 )


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2009)

"Sans doute, Célestin menait-il une vie trop angélique, ou bien les prélats autour de lui étaient-ils trop corrompus, ou encore n'arrivait-il pas à supporter la tension d'une guerre trop longue désormais avec l'empereur et les autres rois d'Europe ; le fait est que Célestin renonça à sa dignité et se retira dans un ermitage."

ECO, U., _Le Nom de la rose_, Le livre de poche 2007, 542p.


----------



## dool (19 Février 2009)

" Initiation au graphisme, aux chiffres ou aux formes, chaque enfant s'entraîne à son rythme en suivant les modèles."

_Catalogue fnac éveil_, 204p et + (pages déchirées, pas d'autres références disponibles)


'tain à chaque fois que je tombe sur ce jeu j'ai que des merdes à côtés de moi...il va falloir que je claviote ailleurs ;-) et les bouquins pour gamins font rarement jusqu'à 60 pages...


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Février 2009)

"La fuite institutionnalisée exige de la part des fonctionnaires et des journalistes un plus grand effort d'invention et d'hypocrisie"

Daniel J. Boorstin. _L'image_. 10/18


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> "Comme pour le contredire, il y eut un nouveau choc sourd au-dessus d'eux, d'autres bruits de verre brisé et un grognement animal à peine audible.
> 
> KING, S., _Cellulaire_, Ed. France Loisirs 2006, 403 p.



"Ecoute, Clay, dit Tom. Si jamais..."
C'est mon prochain à lire.


----------



## anntraxh (19 Février 2009)

With B and smaller needles, cast on 72 sts, divide sts evenly on 3 needles; join, taking care not to twist sts to work in the round.

Knitting on Top of the World
The global guide to tradition, techniques and design.
Nicky Epstein


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

[la page 60 est une page blanche, entre deux chapitres] 
_"Mort aux cons" - Carl Aderhold, Ed. Livre de Poche._


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2009)

Allons, parles !

Sterne, le repaire du Katana.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Février 2009)

_"Mais que de conditions cela n'exige-t-il pas !"_

F. Nietzsche, _La généalogie de la morale_, folio essais


----------



## jugnin (19 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> _"Mais que de conditions cela n'exige-t-il pas !"_
> 
> F. Nietzsche, _La généalogie de la morale_, folio essais



Julrou, tu crois qu'on t'a pas vu poser ton _Astrapi_ à la hâte, pour te ruer à la BU chercher un bouquin intelligent ?

Et c'est valable pour tout le monde, d'ailleurs. 

----
_Edit_ - je jette mon _FHM_ pour participer -

Les activités  disparaissent dans les zones éloignées de l'axe pour se localiser dans les zones proches ; l'existence d'un axe de transport entraîne ainsi un véritable phénomène de désertification d'autant plus fort que le coût du transport sur l'axe est faible. (voir schéma 2 _infra_)

F. Plassard, Transport et Territoire, La Documentation Française, 2007.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Julrou, tu crois qu'on t'a pas vu poser ton Astrapi à la hâte, pour te ruer à la BU chercher un bouquin intelligent ?
> 
> Et c'est valable pour tout le monde, d'ailleurs.


Toi, si tu continues à pourrir un beau fil comme ça, je vais _t'ensarca*s*mer_, tu vas pas comprendre d'où ça vient&#8230; t'es prévenu, _camarade_ !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2009)

«Après avoir installé le logiciel et redémarré son ordinateur, Sarah va sur noreply.com et découvre qu'elle est «couverte» par le système Tor».

in _Guide pratique du blogger et du cyberdissident. Reporters sans frontières._ 2005.


----------



## krystof (19 Février 2009)

C'est avec les yeux d'une gourmande qui n'avais pas mangé depuis 3 jours qu'elle se rapprocha de lui, tout en laissant choir sa longue robe noire moulante.

_Vous permettez Madame. Jonny Biroute. 2007_


----------



## PO_ (19 Février 2009)

These slots accommodate PCI Express graphics cards and expansion cards. 

Mac Pro USer guide, _Apple_ ,2007


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> "Un port FXO  (port où est branchée une ligne RTC) dialogue avec un port FXS ; il utilise une signalisation FXS :
> - signalling=fxs_ks."
> 
> VoIP et ToIP Asterisk - Sébastien Déon - ENI Editions - 2007



"Un port FXO  (port où est branchée une ligne RTC) dialogue avec un port FXS ; il utilise une signalisation FXS :
- signalling=fxs_ks."

VoIP et ToIP Asterisk - Sébastien Déon - ENI Editions - 2007


*Ah p'tain, merde : encore le même bouquin  :/*

et dire que je ne suis pas encore arrivé à la page 60...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

"Une petite fille traverse en courant"

REINE DE MARS - formidable roman d'anticipation à paraître très prochainement.
De moi.









Et c'était ça ou un extrait de lexique de science économique et social.
Il y a équidistance.


----------



## IP (19 Février 2009)

"Les formules de location restent néanmoins fréquentes dans l'acquisition de photocopieurs ou autres matériels de reprographie":mouais:

_Les Marchés Publics informatiques - Territorial Editions_


----------



## JulienRkt (19 Février 2009)

Prop 1: La fonction cos est paire 2&#960; - périodique et la fonction sin est impaire 2&#960; - périodique telles que pour tout réel a : -1&#8804;cos a&#8804;1, -1&#8804;sin a&#8804;1 et cos² a+sin² a=1

Mon cours de Terminale S, Trigonométrie, 2008.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2009)

"_Deux cosinus = un nez_" 

L'humour selon PonkHead  - Édition Dufan/Lapoire - 2009


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2009)

« Formellement, on peut appliquer à ces tuyaux fermés des démarches identiques à celles qui caractérisent ceux qui sont ouverts : simplement à leurs extrémités se trouvent des_ maxima de pression_ et des _minima de vitesse_. »

Aide-mémoire : Acoustique appliquée - M. Val / Dunod


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Février 2009)

"Environ 70% des pêcheries industrielles sont exploitées à 100% ou surexploitées, et 1,7 millard d'êtres humains, soit un tiers de la population du monde en développement, vivent dans un pays subissant un stress hybride (40)".
_(40) PNUD, Rapport 2003, p 10.


_Le développement a-t-il un avenir ? Essai, Mille et une Nuit, 2004.
Coordination/rédaction Jean-Marie Harribay.


----------



## katelijn (19 Février 2009)

_-Quel est l'accessoire utilisé par les indigènes australiens pour chasser l'autruche?_

Je suis un être exquis par Jean Yanne - J'ai lu - 2001

Tiens, du coup je vais le relire!


----------



## schwebb (19 Février 2009)

« Le chauffage par le sol atténue la fraîcheur inhérente à ce type de matériau ».

Matériaux pour la maison, Elizabeth Wilhide.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2009)

Temps de cuisson : 3 à 5 minutes pour la polenta précuite ou à grains fins.

_La cuisine pour les nuls_


Ben oui, je suis dans ma cuisine... :rose:


----------



## Bassman (20 Février 2009)

"Puis Northumbriens, Merciens et Estangliens pourraient s'en prendre au Wessex, le plus riche et le dernier royaume saxon sur la terre saxonne."

Le chant de l'épée, Bernard Cornwell - Ed. Lafont - 328p.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

"Pour la première fois de ma vie professionnelle, j'éprouvais le besoin en menant mon enquête d'aller à contre-courant."

Patrick Modiano, _Dans le café de la jeunesse perdue_, Gallimard, 2007.


----------



## duracel (20 Février 2009)

Un plan de Haguenau.

_Le routard Alsace-Vosges 2004-2005._


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

"...Dans la fenêtre Spotlight, vous allez limiter la portée de votre recherche."

_Mode d'Emploi pour Mac OS X Leopard_, Steve Johnson, éditions First Interactive, 2008.


----------



## Craquounette (20 Février 2009)

"Mais j'ai gardé jusqu'à aujourd'hui le tube de somnifères qu'elle m'avait donné et parfois je regrette de ne pas l'avoir avalé d'un seul coup."

_Des Inconnues_ Patrick Modiano, Gallimard 1999


----------



## DomBon (20 Février 2009)

" Plus célèbre pour son fromage de chèvre que pour ses pèlerins, le village de Sainte-Maure compta pourtant un hôpital Saint-Jacques."

_GR 655 - GR 36, Sentiers vers Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle via Tours, éd. FFRandonnée, 2004_


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

- Au revoir ! N'oubliez pas de regarder à la lettre D !
- A la lettre D ? A la lettre D ? Pourquoi à la lettre D ? Sapristi ! Ce portefeuille esr à moi ! "Appartient à M.Dupond."! Celui-ci est à toi !...

Les Aventures de Tintin - Le secret de la Licorne - Hergé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2009)

"L'honneur étant sauf, chacun se retire"

Jean Michel Rossi - François Santoni

Pour solde de tout compte - _Entretiens avec Guy Benhamou_, 2000


----------



## DeepDark (20 Février 2009)

Se fondant sur une approche "coût-bénéfice" de la sélection par parenté, Robert Trivers développa le principe du "conflit parents/descendants".


Sulloway, F. J. (1999). _Les enfants rebelles_. Paris : Odile Jacob.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Prenez le livre le plus proche de vous. Pas celui que vous préférez, non: le plus proche de vous, là, maintenant, au moment où vous tapotez sur votre clavier d'ordinateur.
> Ça y est? Vous l'avez en mains?
> Ouvrez-le à la page 60 et recopiez ici la troisième phrase. Pas la troisième ligne, non: la troisième phrase. Si la page débute par une phrase commencée à la page précédente, celle-ci ne compte pas.
> Et notez les références de votre bouquin.
> ...



"Et ses membres se partagent la masse salariale". 

*CORDONNIER, L.*, 2000, _Pas de pitié pour les gueux, sur les théories économiques du chômage_, Paris, Raisons d'agir, Ed. Du Seuil. 


Il était juste à coté, un tout petit peu plus près qu'un manuel de comptabilité. Ouf. 
J'ai du le lire 7 ou 8 fois ce livre. Un must have.


----------



## Zebrinha (21 Février 2009)

*Ce que pense le chien*: "Attends-moi chérie, j'arrive!"

DR JEAN CUVELIER _ Mini dictionnaire bilingue Français/chien, chien/français_)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

"Il fait des tas de choses extraordinaires."

Thomas Day, La voie du Sabre, Folio SF, 2002


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2009)

"Pas forcement, dit Stahr."

Francis Scott Fitzgerald, Le dernier nabab, Folio n°2002


----------



## mado (28 Février 2009)

_C'est pour cela qu'elle avait sniffé deux fois rapidement une pincée de ce qu'elle avait prise dans le paquet qu'elle avait dans son sac._

(Le morceau de phrase précédent expliquerait pourquoi ces mots ont un sens qui me trouble, alors que ce n'était qu'un jeu de hasard pour moi au départ)

Arturo Perez-Reverte, La reine du sud, Points.


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Des robots exploités et fichés, respectueux des lois plus par peur que par honnêteté morale.

Jacques Mesrine , L'instinct de mort , Flammarion


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

Le meilleur et le plus beau fusil du monde
_*"FUSIL IDEAL JUNIOR"*_ breveté s.g.d.g
_pour toutes les poudres_

Catalogue de la manufacture
Armes et Cycles
de ST ESTIENNE
Editions bibliothèque de l'image


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2009)

Au moment où Charlemagne se croyait assuré d'avoir pacifié la région et de s'être acquis la fidélité des nobles saxons, c'est Widukind qui déclencha la plus retentissante de ces rebellions et qui extermina en 782, sur les montagnes du Süntel, les forces franques expédiées en toute hâte pour l'affronter.

Charlemagne : Un père pour l'Europe, d'Alessandro Barbero
Biographie Payot - 2004


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2009)

The z9-109, z990 and z890 servers do not have default CHPIDs assigned to channel ports as part of the initial configuration process.

Ficon implementation Guide
Bl White, H P Eckam, W Fries, I Neville
IBM Publications, Jan 2006


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2009)

Page 60: impossible, puisqu'il s'agit d'une image. Alors page suivante, troisième phrase :

"_Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris, je ne comprends toujours pas d'ailleurs pourquoi j'ai fait de la photo_".

Raymond Depardon.
_La solitude heureuse du voyageur._
Points.


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2009)

"Cette serrure palpitait, c'était une vulve entrouverte avec un trou si ironique qu'il fallait qu'un oeil l'habitat".

*Bernard Noël* - _Le château de Cène._


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Écoutez-nous, Morts étedus dans l'eau au profond des plaines du Nord et de l'Est.




PS : blob


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai oublié les références du livre  :

_"Écoutez-nous, Morts étendus dans l'eau au profond des plaines du Nord et de l'Est."_

Paroles d'indigènes - Isabelle Bournier et Marc Pottier


----------



## Bassman (5 Mars 2009)

"Les images JPEG et RAW capturées comme [RAW], S[RAW]1 ou S[RAW]2 doivent être traitées avec le logiciel fourni (p.62)."

Canon EOS 50D - Mode d'emploi - 227p.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2009)

Et la page 24 alors?


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2009)

Récupération, traitement des plastiques

"Pages jaunes"( septembre 2005)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Mars 2009)

"De nombreux effets secondaires ont été décrits, en général dose dépendants."

Collège des enseignants de médecine interne, chap. 4, _Pathologies auto-immunes : principes thérapeutiques._, ed. Ellipses (2008)


----------



## jefrey (14 Mars 2009)

"De ce fait, il devient possible d'accéder directement à un endroit précis du texte."

Magazine étapes: n°166 &#8212; mars 09 &#8212; mensuel &#8212; 10,70 Euros &#8212; Pyramyd Editions


----------



## nicolasf (15 Mars 2009)

"Elle est identifiée, entre autres, par D. DiBiase _et al._ [DIB 92], M.J. Kraak _et al._ [KRA 96a], D. Dorling [DOR 92a] et signifie que l'accent est mis sur un changement temporel."

Cauvin C. _et al_., 2008, _Cartographie thématique 5 : des voies nouvelles à explorer_, Hermes, Paris


(c'est beau la recherche universitaire... :sleep: :mouais


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2009)

"Salut Léon !"

Vixente (alias Roberto VENDEZ de MacGe) : "Amour, Tortilla & ÉCRAN PLAT", Albin Michel, 2005


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

"Il y a un sentiment que connaissent les acteurs lorsqu'ils ont conscience d'avoir bien rempli leur rôle, c'est-à-dire, au sens le plus précis, d'avoir fait coïncider leurs gestes et ceux du personnage idéal qu'ils incarnent, d'être entrés en quelque sorte dans un dessin fait à l'avance et qu'ils ont d'un coup fait vivre et battre avec leur propre coeur."

Albert Camus

Essais

Bibliothèque de la Pléiade


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Mars 2009)

"La classe des oppresseurs d'aujourd'hui s'est donc constitué dans un processus révolutionnaire et elle a fait franchir à l'histoire un pas décisif."

Manifeste du parti communiste.

Marx & Engels

GF Flammarion.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

"Coloris du sac selon disponibilité"
Catalogue JouéClub de Noël 2008


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mars 2009)

"Question 3 - Que faites-vous pour éliminer une embolie pulmonaire ?"

Dossiers transversaux tome 1, coll. _Les Dossiers du DCEM_, Philippe et Jean-Benoît Arlet, ed. Ellipses (2005)


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2009)

"Des deux, le plus efficace fut Chesterton, et la preuve en est que les Anglais font des efforts  pitoyables, mais vains, pour l'oublier."

L'humour par Robert Escarpit, Que sais-je ? n°877 &#8212;© PUF 1960


----------



## usurp (19 Mars 2009)

"Nous ne faisons confiance à personne"

-les annales de la compagnie noire 7- Glen COOK - Ed J'AI LU 8617


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Mars 2009)

"For one thing, there was  a lot to do up in the Bag End garden, and he would have a busy day tomorrow, if the weather cleared."

JRR Tolkien, _The Fellowship of the Ring_, Harper Collins, 50th anniversary edition (celle avec les belles couverture noires et les titres argentés :love


----------



## kuep (25 Mars 2009)

"L'aviateur nord-américain John Boyd[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]1[/FONT], à travers sa théorie de la paralysie stratégique, montre comment prendre de vitesse et vaincre au moyen d'un raccourcissement de la boucle dite OODA² qui permet au _même_ de ne pas donner prise à l'autre et de se procurer des fenêtres temporelles d'opportunités, manifestées sous la forme de vides dans la défense."

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]1. Voir _La paralysie stratégique par la puissance aérienne, John Boyd et John Warden_ de David Fadok.
2. Observer, Orienter, Décider, Agir.

Comprendre et appliquer Sun Tzu - Partie 1, Stratagèmes de l'emprise - Chapitre 5, Le chaos fertile - Pierre Fayard - Editions Polia - Woohoo 
[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2009)

"Le nouveau titre est une chaîne au format C"

_Macintosh&#8482; Toolbox : Programmation en C, de Fred A.Huxham, David Burnard et Jim Takasuka - SYBEX Langages - 1989-1990_


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mars 2009)

"Quand il te montre une annonce nulle à chier, lui dire : "j'adore l'idée" et faire semblant d'être très envieux."


_99 Francs_, F. Beigbeder.

Torché en deux jours


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

"Et dès que la contradiction cesse, la vie cesse aussi, la mort intervient."

Mao Tsetoung
Cinq Essais Philosophiques
&#9733;


----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2009)

"Activez la case à cocher Exclure pour ignorer les enregistrements correspondant aux critères."

FileMaker Pro9
Guide de l'utilisateur


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2009)

"Mais ils ne savaient pas non plus baiser".

Ma reddition
Tony Bentley


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

"Son poing se referma, puis se ramollit"

Yasmina Khadra

À quoi rêvent les loups

Pocket


----------



## BS0D (2 Avril 2009)

"Moreover, legal victories did not mean that all segments of U.S. society were willing to enforce antidiscrimination legislation."

Patricia HILL COLLINS: _Black Feminist Thought. Knowledge, Consciousness and the Politics of Empowerment._


----------



## iNannoussa (2 Avril 2009)

"Essayez de paraitre calme, organisé et compétent, mème si vous ne vous sentez pas ainsi"

Guide de poche pour l'examen clinique et l'interrogatoire par Barbara Bates, Lynn S.Bickley et Peter G.Szilagyi


----------



## Baracca (2 Avril 2009)

*Altenbourg*, v. d'Allemagne (distr. de Leipzig): 55830 hab

(Dictionnaire HACHETTE)


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

"Le système LowNOx est un élément déterminant dans la réduction des oxydes d'azote."

Le confort de votre chauffage. Imprimé N°83156105._Je ne citerai pas la marque_


----------



## Nobody (8 Avril 2009)

"On connait leur coeur comme on connait leurs chapeaux."

WILDE, O., _Le portrait de Dorian Gray_, Paris, Éditions de la Seine, 2005, 221 p.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

"Toujours est-il que Munich ou Berlin le chargea de nous surveiller, avant que j'en eusse le moindre soupçon."

Stefan Zweig

Le joueur d'échecs

Roman 

Stock


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Avril 2009)

Pathologique :
- vomissements psychogènes (chez le nourrisson de 6 mois)
- mérycisme (régurgitations, ruminations, sans perte d'appétit)
- pica (risque d'intoxication au plomb)
- anorexie du nourrisson (entre 6 et 9 mois de vie)

_Psychiatrie - Pédopsychiatrie_, Ivan Gasman, ed. VG (coll. InterMed), 2006


----------



## BS0D (10 Avril 2009)

"After waiting for a little time he saw them coming towards him, and when they turned to the right, he followed them, stepping lightly in his white shoes, down one side of Merrion Square." 

*James Joyce*, _Dubliners_.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Sähköiskuja henkilövahinkoriskien vähentämiseksi.

Bosch. Manuel d'emploi PBH 200 FRE


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

"La circulation prend le ventre et le retourne."

Antonin Artaud

Oeuvres Complètes

Gallimard.


----------



## camisol (17 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> "La circulation prend le ventre et le retourne."
> 
> Antonin Artaud
> 
> ...



Manque le numéro du tome, jeune homme.

Parce que, par exemple, au hasard, si je prends le tome VII, à la page 60, j'aurais :

"Et tandis que les sectateurs du Blanc, ou Hindous, restent maîtres des Indes qu'ils organisent suivant la loi du ciel, et sous le signe du Bélier légué par Ram, les Pinkshas ou les Roux, qui mangent les menstrues de la femme et en ont mis la teinte sur leurs étendards, recherchent là-bas, au loin, une terre qui leur ressemble, et sous le nom de Phéniciens, ils tissent sur les bords de la mer une pourpre inaltérable qui marque la durée de leurs croyances plus que la force de leur industrie."

Antonin Artaud, uvres complètes, tome VII, _Héliogabale ou l'anarchiste couronné_, Gallimard 1982.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Tome 1 Monsieur 

Tome 2

"Si encore les surréalistes cherchaient réellement cela, ils seraient au moins excusable."

Antonin Artaud 

Oeuvres Complètes

Gallimard


----------



## Arlequin (2 Septembre 2013)

_Pauvres êtres tombés par centaines pour la gloire dun ventriloque !
_
Jésus-Christ rastaquouère, Francis Picabia


----------



## camisol (4 Septembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tome 1 Monsieur
> 
> Tome 2
> 
> ...




Quand tu cites Artaud, tu pourrais essayer de ne pas faire de fautes, gamin.


----------



## schwebb (4 Septembre 2013)

Et d'abord parce qu'ils ont provoqué chez moi une soif ardente de voyages.


Jean d'Ormesson,
Un jour je m'en irai sans avoir tout dit.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2013)

"alors, je vais tâcher de trouver quelqu'un d'autre...dit-elle en s'éloignant , pleine de tact et de poils de chèvre qui provenaient du divan du baisodrome "

Vian B.
Vercoquin et le plancton
Folio 374


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2013)

Pour ne pas l'inquiéter, le quadra, inventeur farfelu et fauché a "oublié" de lui dire qu'il n'a plus de toit, pas de boulot et aucun plan d'avenir.

Télérama n° 3300 (Juin 2013), critique du film 'Off White Lies' de Maya Kenig (noté 'on aime un peu').

(Je l'ai pas vu)


----------



## Powerdom (5 Septembre 2013)

Nous relèverons l'empreinte pour en fabriquer une.

les six compagnons et la bouteille à la mer.
bibliothèque verte.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Y'a jamais 60 pages dans les livres que je lis.


----------

